# Sick hen



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

You may remember me posting about her before, last year I had to give her tums for being egg bound. Since then she's just never really acted super healthy but she doesn't act sick. She has always been on the slimer side of things but so is her mom. She walks with a slight waddle but I believe she did that before. She has a larger butt than most chickens and looks almost like she has vebt gleet which I am going to treat her for. She just doesnt act normal, she stays puffed up and drinks a LOT! Oh and she hasnt laid an egg to my knowledge since after she passed that one egg. I really like this girl and have been trying to figure out how to treat her but have run out of ideas. No worms, no cocidi, not egg bound, no respritory issues. She eats pretty much normal, maybe a little less often. But shes actually pretty high in the pecking order and the rooster loves her but never mates her. I just don't know what else to do. My only avain vet is about 4 hours away and is booked up until almost next year


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because of her laying issues in the past it really does point to internal laying. They can get an infection from the egg material trapped in the body.

There is very little you can do for her if that's what's going on. You can toss a full spectrum antibiotic at her but the problem will persist. I only know of two options, spaying and removing the egg material. And there's a hormone injection that will prevent ovulation. I don't know if the injection will work if she has a ton of egg material trapped in her body.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Darn that's what I was worried about  it's been about a year since this started but if I notice her start to act in pain I will put her down  I keep hoping she will perk up but I doubt any vet around here would help at all


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really hate it when this happens to them. I feel helpless because there isn't a lot that can be done to help them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am so sorry, it does make you feel helpless.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Just thought I'd give everyone an update, she is no longer in pain, last night she was acting a bit off and I found out this morning she had passed away. It hurts but I'm glad she is not in pain if she was.
Thought I'd share some pictures, she will be greatly missed  when she was hatching she had been crushed from her mom and was stuck and bleeding out, she pulled through and was the only one to hatch so I got very attached very fast, once her mom was done with her I was her safe space and her best friend, she would run to greet me and would snuggle in for hugs and kisses and would sleep on her side in my arms while I watched tv. Once she got older and weaker she would still force herself to greet me every morning  Im so sad I couldnt do more to help :'(


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry, Mitzi. It's so very hard to lose the ones that are so special to us. 

It makes me wonder, did her hard start have anything to do with her struggles.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing Mitzi!


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Robin I've wondered the same thing  I just hope I gave her a good life while she was here no matter how short.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know you did but I get the second guessing. We all do it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Absolutely, again thank you for sharing your story!


----------



## Allandyne chick (Sep 24, 2020)

What a beautiful chick!!! So sorry for your loss


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. It’s incredible how quickly these birds can steal our hearts! You did everything you could for her, and she definitely knew that she was loved. That’s all we can ask for. Thank you for the update, altho I too wish it had turned out the other direction.


----------

